
Impressive AI chat with the database - denissa
https://www.nlsql.com/blog/post/chat_with_database/
======
dickeysingh
This should be useful.

This reminds me of the first versions of Siri and how it did this across
multiple apis and databases.

Viv took it a step further by generating a script that could call different
apis and DBs in sequence or parallel and put together responses to answer
complex queries like "What will the temperature be when I land in SF?"
requiring checking calendar, flight details, weather forecasts etc.

In ML terms, how to query an api or DB can be accomplished using "program
synthesis" which is fancy for searching for a scriptlet to string together.

NL augmenting APIs should be come standard across services and DBs.

